# CPU-Lüfter von Intel  ist sehr störend



## Sonnenlicht (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir zusammen mit meinem Mann einen neuen PC zusammen gebaut, mit dem wir auch sehr zufrieden sind, bis auf den CPU-Lüfter der wirklich sehr laut und störend ist.

BS: Windows XP SP2
CPU:Intel Core 2 Duo E6420
MB: Gigabyte GA-965P DS3P Rev.3.3

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Wie können wir es abstellen. Neuen Kühler oder Lüfter kaufen? Einen Lüfterregler anschaffen?

Ich lese so allerhand darüber, sodass es schon schwer ist zu entscheiden, was nun tatsächlich Abhilfe schafft.

Daher wäre ich wirklich dankbar über brauchbare konkrete Hinweise!

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß
Sonnenlicht


----------



## StefanKlees (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sonnenlicht,

war der Lüfter beim Processor dabei, also ein Paket oder extra gekauft.
Ich hab einen D820 mit Lüfter im Paket gekauft, kann mich nicht beschweren,
normalerweise hört man das Ding nur beim Umrechnen von Videos.

Schau mal ob Dein BIOS nicht sogar eine temperaturabhängige Lüftersteuerung 
unterstützt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sonnenlicht (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

der Kühler war beim Prozessor dabei. Ich hatte vorher über den Kühler die Information erhalten, dass er leise sein sollte, was ich aber keineswegs bestätigen kann!

Die Frage ist eben halt, wie wir es abstellen können. Im BIOS (Award) werde ich natürlich noch nachschauen.

Gruß
Sonnenlicht


----------



## Sonnenlicht (15. Juli 2007)

Ich habe jetzt im BIOS nachgesehen.

CPU Temperatur 21° (22°)
CPU FAN Speed 931 RPM

Ist das normal?

Gruß
Sonnenlicht


----------



## StefanKlees (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sonnenlicht,

die Temperatur ist OK, normalerweise müßte der Computer jetzt still wie ne Maus sein.
Ist es wirklich der CPU-Lüfter? Bei mir waren die Gehäuselüfter sehr laut, hab sie dann
ersetzt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sonnenlicht (15. Juli 2007)

Dachten wir auch erst. Haben dann aber mal das Kabel für den Kühler herausgezogen. Der PC war darauf hin  so gut wie nicht mehr zu hören!

Gruß
Sonnenlicht


----------



## StefanKlees (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sonnenlicht,

bei 930 RPM hört man den Lüfter aber nur, wenn er defekt ist.
Hört man den Lüfter sofort nach dem Einschalten oder erst,
wenn das Betriebssystem läuft.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sonnenlicht (15. Juli 2007)

StefanKlees hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Sonnenlicht,
> 
> bei 930 RPM hört man den Lüfter aber nur, wenn er defekt ist.
> Hört man den Lüfter sofort nach dem Einschalten oder erst,
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

habe ich gerade mal ausprobiert. Den Lüfter hört man sofort nach dem Einschalten.

Gruß
Sonnenlicht


----------



## StefanKlees (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sonnenlicht,

da wirst Du wohl um den Tausch des Lüfters nicht umherkommen.
Ich hab Dir mal ein Bild von meinem Lüfter (war im Paket) angehängt.

Bild

Der ist wirklich total leise.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Juli 2007)

Wenn nen Lüfter bei rund 1000RPM läuft sollte man ihn nicht so laut hören.meiner läuft ständig bei 2500RPM und ich hör ihn nur ganz leise.übrigens hab ich auch immer Musik laufen von daher hör ich ihn dann gar nicht. Evtl. setzt du auch einfach nur nen falschen Maßstab an und empfindest ihn fälschlicher Weise als sehr laut. Wobei er auch tatsächlich wie mein Vorredner anmerkte kaputt sein könnte. Du könntest es einmal mit einem speziellen Silent-Kühler versuchen.


----------

